# O.G.RIDER DVD



## sexymarth (Jul 9, 2002)

HI GUYS-

UPDATE- WORKING ON VOLUME 24- SHOULD BE ALL READY BY OCTOBER-


FOR NOW HERE ARE OTHER TO ADD TO YOUR COLLECTIONS-

SEE U SOON !!

XOXO MARTHA
http://www.ebay.com/sch/m.html?_nkw...&_ipg=25&_osacat=0&_armrs=1&_ssn=marthacloset


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:inout:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:yes:


----------



## BigPit903 (Jan 6, 2009)

sexymarth... PTOGTFO!!!


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

sexymarth said:


> HI GUYS-
> 
> UPDATE- WORKING ON VOLUME 24- SHOULD BE ALL READY BY OCTOBER-
> 
> ...


:wave:


----------



## cCcTRIPLEcCc (Sep 12, 2007)

BigPit903 said:


> sexymarth... PTOGTFO!!!



Just ask her at the car shows and she will show them to you. :thumbsup: I seen them in Bakersfield, Santa Barbara, and all over the damn place.


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

ayee any dvd extra's of tony parker stealing cars??

or when he had to return home boys car :nicoderm:


----------



## sexymarth (Jul 9, 2002)

Buy the dvds- Ive shown T& A plenty time- OLD FKN NEWS- No shame in my game....and thats was sup


on another note speaking of thieves:


Big $$$REWARD$$$ FOR TRAILER MISSING:


----------



## sexymarth (Jul 9, 2002)

BIG REWARD STOLEN TRAILER FROM SUN VALLEY

ANY INFO PM IMMEDIATLY


----------



## BigPit903 (Jan 6, 2009)

sexymarth said:


> Buy the dvds- Ive shown T& A plenty time- OLD FKN NEWS- No shame in my game....and thats was sup
> 
> 
> on another note speaking of thieves:
> ...


POIDH!!!


----------



## EDDIE VAN HATIN (Jan 13, 2010)

sexymarth said:


> Buy the dvds- Ive shown T& A plenty time- OLD FKN NEWS- No shame in my game....and thats was sup
> 
> 
> on another note speaking of thieves:
> ...


IS THAT THE TRAILER TONY USED TO STEAL THAT WHITE 61 RAG FROM THEM GANGSTERS IN THE VALLEY?


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

EDDIE VAN HATIN said:


> IS THAT THE TRAILER TONY USED TO STEAL THAT WHITE 61 RAG FROM THEM GANGSTERS IN THE VALLEY?


:roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:facepalm:


----------



## sexymarth (Jul 9, 2002)

Yes..whatever. u say!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Nice trailer hopefully yous get it back,and I'll take 24 when you get it in.


----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)

:fool2:


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

Sexymarth:boink::boink:


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

Ill wait fo it to be 5$ at wal mart


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

that's where i get my og rider dvd's at. sometimes you're lucky and score a best of bugs bunny collection in that bin. 


FirmeJoe said:


> Ill wait fo it to be 5$ at wal mart


----------



## BigPit903 (Jan 6, 2009)

sexymarth said:


> Yes..whatever. u say!


 said pics of teh thats wussup, No shame in ur game, OLD FKN NEWS tits and ass that you've shown plenty of times....


----------



## 8fifty (Jan 15, 2011)

I'll wait till mike teh **** dj bootlegs em


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

DJLATIN said:


> that's where i get my og rider dvd's at. sometimes you're lucky and score a best of bugs bunny collection in that bin.


Bwahahaha :h5:


----------



## Coupe's and Z's (Jun 30, 2009)

dam :roflmao:


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

Stop it martha you're embarrasing me


----------



## cCcTRIPLEcCc (Sep 12, 2007)

warning said:


> Stop it martha you're embarrasing me



:roflmao:that fucking puss


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao:


warning said:


> Stop it martha you're embarrasing me


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

FirmeJoe said:


> Ill wait fo it to be 5$ at wal mart





DJLATIN said:


> that's where i get my og rider dvd's at. sometimes you're lucky and score a best of bugs bunny collection in that bin.


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## grounded (May 14, 2007)

dammmm just a bunch of haters ``````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````


----------



## CHEVERES_1987SS (Oct 9, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## 47 fleetmaster (Mar 22, 2009)

:boink:


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

*First o.g ryder i got was in the $5 bin at walmart..... i didnt know a'll still made dvd's?*


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*AYE AYE CAPITAN!!!

*









grounded said:


> dammmm just a bunch of haters ``````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

DJLATIN said:


> *AYE AYE CAPITAN!!!
> 
> *
> View attachment 520243


aye this topic is missing the other dick riders, one from pa, other from GA, one from CA, and one from NC.

they all post in this section, with their gossip and stories.


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

sexymarth said:


> Buy the dvds- Ive shown T& A plenty time- OLD FKN NEWS- No shame in my game....and thats was sup
> 
> 
> on another note speaking of thieves:
> ...


you ever wanna ditch that child killing piece of shit car thief wanna be send me a pm.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

sho her how you get down in a toilet. :burn:


REV. chuck said:


> you ever wanna ditch that child killing piece of shit car thief wanna be send me a pm.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

DIRTYSANCHEZ423 said:


> shopping for ace rags[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> lol


----------



## VALLES 65 DROP (Oct 8, 2010)

Q- vo martha stopping thru to say what,s up looking forward to next video , only thing that is lacking is not enough of you on there , keep showing that pretty ass smile one love your homie n SACRA


----------



## EDDIE VAN HATIN (Jan 13, 2010)

VALLES 65 DROP said:


> Q- vo martha stopping thru to say what,s up looking forward to next video , only thing that is lacking is not enough of you on there , keep showing that pretty ass smile one love your homie n SACRA


FOOL GOT THAT CAPE ON TIGHT TONIGHT


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

i seen a few guys selling brand new og rider dvds at the car swap for $5 i honest didnt know they still made em


----------



## sexymarth (Jul 9, 2002)

HI! THE TRAILER WAS RECOVERED. THATS WAS SUP. 
THANKS TO THE NON HATERS FOR YOUR SUPPORT. 

YOU KNOW- IVE DONE NOTHING TO NOBODY ON HERE- YOU GUYS TALKING SHIT ABOUT MY WHITE BOY BOYFRIEND IS TALKING SHIT TO ME. PLEASE- TALK YOUR SHIT TO MY FACE. LITERALLY. YOU GUYS ARE SO CRUEL....I GUESS THATS WHY THERES A FEW WOMAN HERE.

THIS IS WHAT LOWRIDINGS ALL ABOUT THOUGH RIGHT...UNITY.


----------



## sexymarth (Jul 9, 2002)

VALLES 65 DROP said:


> Q- vo martha stopping thru to say what,s up looking forward to next video , only thing that is lacking is not enough of you on there , keep showing that pretty ass smile one love your homie n SACRA



Appreciate that ! Thank you! See u soon!


----------



## sexymarth (Jul 9, 2002)

REV. chuck said:


> you ever wanna ditch that child killing piece of shit car thief wanna be send me a pm.


Please tell this to me in person. Car theif wanna be? Really..thieves stealing from THIEVES. AINT THAT A BITCH!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

i didn't know that ****** was white? my bad.


sexymarth said:


> HI! THE TRAILER WAS RECOVERED. THATS WAS SUP.
> THANKS TO THE NON HATERS FOR YOUR SUPPORT.
> 
> YOU KNOW- IVE DONE NOTHING TO NOBODY ON HERE- YOU GUYS TALKING SHIT ABOUT MY WHITE BOY BOYFRIEND IS TALKING SHIT TO ME. PLEASE- TALK YOUR SHIT TO MY FACE. LITERALLY. YOU GUYS ARE SO CRUEL....I GUESS THATS WHY THERES A FEW WOMAN HERE.
> ...


----------



## sexymarth (Jul 9, 2002)

Lol


----------



## sexymarth (Jul 9, 2002)

BigPit903 said:


> said pics of teh thats wussup, No shame in ur game, OLD FKN NEWS tits and ass that you've shown plenty of times....


EXACTLY- just like everyother carshow girl. AND


----------



## sexymarth (Jul 9, 2002)

your hilarious dj latin


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

sexymarth said:


> your hilarious dj latin


:fool2:


----------



## sexymarth (Jul 9, 2002)

Anyways- I cant sit on this site & argue with you MEN- 
Please direct your messages Personally- Thats all I have to say.
God bless you all & thank you for your love & support.
Ive ALWAYS been Respectful to EVERYONE.
It Is what It Is......

Until Next time


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

So does this mean teh 5$ og rider dvd not coming out


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

sexymarth said:


> Anyways- I cant sit on this site & argue with you MEN-
> Please direct your messages Personally- Thats all I have to say.
> God bless you all & thank you for your love & support.
> Ive ALWAYS been Respectful to EVERYONE.
> ...


:h5:


----------



## 909vert63 (Oct 26, 2007)

ANY NEW DVD'S?uffin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

sexymarth said:


> EXACTLY- just like everyother carshow girl. AND


U sound very proud :dunno:


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

Martha is a cool girl,back in the day at car shows she was always nice and talkative, I don't know about all the other shit, but I have great memories of Martha always cool with us paisas:yes:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:h5:


chingon68mex said:


> Martha is a cool girl,back in the day at car shows she was always nice and talkative, I don't know about all the other shit, but I have great memories of *Martha always cool with us paisas:yes:*


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

View attachment 521804


pep boys last week


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

westsidehydros said:


> View attachment 521804
> 
> 
> pep boys last week


Damn i over paid


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

FirmeJoe said:


> Damn i over paid


:roflmao:


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

Skim said:


> DIRTYSANCHEZ423 said:
> 
> 
> > shopping for ace rags[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

el gual-mar los esta chingando. 


westsidehydros said:


> View attachment 521804
> 
> 
> pep boys last week


----------



## maximus63 (Aug 18, 2010)

DJLATIN said:


> el gual-mar los esta chingando.


:banghead: :roflmao:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

Skim said:


> DIRTYSANCHEZ423 said:
> 
> 
> > shopping for ace


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:facepalm::roflmao:


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

Skim said:


> shopping for ace rags


hustle harder


----------



## 93flee (Aug 29, 2012)

D-Cheeze said:


> Skim said:
> 
> 
> > DIRTYSANCHEZ423 said:
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

MAKIN MONEY said:


> hustle harder


nikkah where you been?


----------

